# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  LouaiB's DILD Workbook

## LouaiB

Hi, I'm Louai ::D: 
I started training at 20-08-2013

Techniques I use for DILD:
_ADA & ADSA
_Reflection-Intention
_RC
_Daily Meditation for self-awareness and incubating dream goals
_Post-hypnotic Autosuggestion daily session
_MILD
_WBTB
_SSILD(sometimes)
_Dream signs.

Short range goals:
_Last 5 minutes in a LD.
_Increase self-awareness and prospective memory.
_Have 2 LD a month.

Long range goals:
_last 15 minutes in a LD.
_Have good self-awareness and prospective memory.
_Have 4 LD a month.

LDing related qualities:
_Sleep very quickly.
_Very deep sleeper.
_Can't feel comfortable using a technique without knowing every single thing concerning it(how it works, why it works,etc.).
_Ready to practice AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE.
_Have more than enough time to sleep(and I sleep 11 hours :tongue2: ).

I will never give up, NEVER!!!!

----------


## LouaiB

Now I want to make sure that ADA and ADSA and RC and meditation for self awareness are good and enough to start the increase of self-awareness and to if there is anything I can add to them. Any Ideas?
Also, I think I'm in a dry spell, cuz I haven't had a LD for more than 2 weeks.
At first, I had a LD after 2 months and 1 week of practice, then I had the next in 8 days, then the next in 5 days, then the next in 10 days, and now thedry spell,
Also, any tips plz?
Thank you in advance

----------


## LouaiB

I think I finally understand!!
Gab, anybody answer me if I'm right. He I go:
self-awareness is important in LD because when you get used to it, you will be more self-aware in dreams, wich leads to lucidity because to be self-aware, a part of the brain, that also prompts lucidity, is needed to be activated, which in normal dreams would be in a low activity. Am I right?

----------


## fogelbise

Sorry for late reply...super busy away from DV. But yes you seem to be on the right track with self awareness! Have you seen:

http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/13181...prep-part.html (shorter overview on Sageous' self awareness)

http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/12557...mentals-q.html (more meat if you liked the overview and a good place to ask him questions on his take on self awareness).

Will check back with you...  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

Thank you ::D: !!
I read the first one, but I don't believe I have read the second. I will surely read it, thanx :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Your welcome. If you get in the habit of tracking what you are trying in here (or anywhere) it can be very helpful in case you get off track at any point.

----------


## LouaiB

I am starting to use ADSA(RRC) and I will also start WILDing.
And I started to use "I am self-aware" as my mantra. It feels right with practicing self-awareness and it seems to make me feel like it's easy being aware of myself. I actually had a LD last night ::D: !! My longest ever, 5 minutes!!

----------


## fogelbise

Nice work LouaiB! 5 minutes is significant this early in your practices!  ::D:  Your mantra reminds me of Laberge's exercise early in his ETWOLD book. It starts by recognizing the different senses that you are experiencing in your interaction with your immediate surroundings and then reflecting on the point that "I am he who is aware." It kind of re-centers your point of focus in a bit of an "aha" way. It is very hard to explain though, but it sounds like you are on your way to understanding it.  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

I am considering removing ADA with only awareness of dream like stuff while RC, because I rather have ADSA instead of ADA, because I aid what Sageous says. Also increase my memory. What do you think?

----------


## fogelbise

Go with your gut feeling. It sounds good to me...especially if you are following Sageous' recommendations! I think his model for self awareness is perfect for lucid dreaming!  ::D:

----------


## LouaiB

I am working on getting used to napping in the afternoon. I am starting to succeed!! :boogie: 
I had a 3 hour nap this afternoon. Napping will be a very helpful tool for WILDing, especially that I feel I can dive quickly during them(if there is a difference between a nap and WBTB)

----------


## LouaiB

I know that if I desire a LD more, I will get it soon, but I am deliberately trying to not over do it since it usually backfires on me(causes frustration), even though I know it will help if I manage not to make it backfire. So, I am currently training my self-awareness, prospective memory and doing slight MILD, but mainly WILD. I am waiting until my self-awareness becomes a little better, then I would throw in the big guns, but for now, I must satisfy myself with the DILDs I get, and potential WILD.
But I think this approach is smart and very productive for the long run. It's like I'm charging everything now, then I fire at full power!
What do you think?

----------


## fogelbise

> I know that if I desire a LD more, I will get it soon, but I am deliberately trying to not over do it since it usually backfires on me(causes frustration), even though I know it will help if I manage not to make it backfire. So, I am currently training my self-awareness, prospective memory and doing slight MILD, but mainly WILD. I am waiting until my self-awareness becomes a little better, then I would throw in the big guns, but for now, I must satisfy myself with the DILDs I get, and potential WILD.
> But I think this approach is smart and very productive for the long run. It's like I'm charging everything now, then I fire at full power!
> What do you think?



I agree with your approach, with the long view. Always go with your gut feeling and yes, you should avoid taking it to the point of frustration. If you feel yourself pushing too hard or "over doing it" perhaps let off the throttle a little but don't stop.  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

I am very happy with my progress!

_I can nap during the day now!
_I am overcoming my frustration problem!!!

Working goals:
_prospective memory
_self-awareness
_Gotta plan my WBTBs. Considering Multi micro WBTBs using water for DEILD, or long couple WBTBs for WILD and DILD awareness.

----------


## fogelbise

.
I am glad to hear the good news, Louai!





> _Gotta plan my WBTBs. Considering Multi micro WBTBs using water for DEILD, or long couple WBTBs for WILD and DILD awareness.



I like using water as well, but if by 'micro WBTBs' you mean not leaving the bed, the water may force you to. If the water gives you the urge to wake up to go to the bathroom and you are able to hold it and drift back of into a DEILD it may work. I personally find the urge to get up too strong after drinking enough water to notice and then I just do a regular WBTB (which can be any length that you find works for you). For 'micro WBTBs' where you don't get up, you likely need to train yourself to notice the little micro-awakenings that we all have multiple times through the night, though I have heard from at least one DV member that they wished they didn't automatically wake up after every dream after once training themselves to.

----------


## LouaiB

True!
I did it last night, and couldn't sleep from the urge. I hope now that I can use water just to train myself to wake up after each cycle, so then I would stop using water and wake up naturally for DEILDs.





> though I have heard from at least one DV member that they wished they didn't automatically wake up after every dream after once training themselves to.



I'll have to consider that. I love how I am a deep sleeper! :Sad:

----------


## fogelbise

> True!
> I did it last night, and couldn't sleep from the urge. I hope now that I can use water just to train myself to wake up after each cycle, so then I would stop using water and wake up naturally for DEILDs.



You just have to find the right amount of pre-bed water and WBTB water so that you don't wake up too early or too late.   :smiley:  I have got it down to where I wake up every 90 to 120 minutes at what seems to be the end of my REM cycles although sometimes I go through 2 cycles before waking up/getting up but sometimes remember the previous micro-awakening and recall dreams from that earlier cycle when not getting up for 2 cycles. I was thinking that each person's cycles were consistent each night but mine do seem to vary and perhaps this is some REM rebound happening at times, so indeed some nights I wake up ~120 minutes later and other nights ~90 minutes later. This variance leaves me unsure if I am usually at the end of REM but my instinct is that I usually am.

----------


## sparkley

I'm not giving up to!  :smiley:  Since I had my 2nd LD I feel more motivated!

----------


## LouaiB

Wait. Don't we get the urge to pee after the REM cycle ends? Or it doesn't matter? It might wake us up on the midle of REM?
If not, then it would be about the right quantity of water, and a constant stable sleep schedule so the quantity would be right every time.
I got an idea earlier:
Why don't we buy a REM Dreamer(like Novadreamer), set the sound cue a little high, and when it wakes us up at REM, we stay still, keep our eyes closed, and signal the machine to stop the cue. So, a perfect DEILD each REM cycle!!

----------


## LouaiB

> I'm not giving up to!  Since I had my 2nd LD I feel more motivated!



Get a job! Lol
Find an obsession, a one that you can only do in a LD! That will fire your motivation!! ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

> Wait. Don't we get the urge to pee after the REM cycle ends? Or it doesn't matter? It might wake us up on the midle of REM?



You may not get the urge if not enough water. Waking you up in the middle of REM would probably take a lot of water, so I agree, you would normally get the urge at the end of one of your REM cycle (though it could be after 1-3 cycles depending on the amount of water you drink).

----------


## LouaiB

Wow I'm surprisingly costumed to LDing now.
I'm barely trying to get LDs and I'm having my highest rate ever! Well I'm getting used to LDing. Wow I just sit back and relax while I get LDs! I even stopped RCing and doing WBTB in like 2 months! I took it easy and in a relaxed manner so I wouldn't get frustrated, and planned to wait till summer to start hard working again, but this seems to work(taking it nice and easy).
Got a total of 13 LDs!

----------


## fogelbise

Very nice LouaiB! Do you feel like your self-awareness is coming to you more naturally now and that is why you don't seem to need to put as much into it? It is definitely true that trying to hard can interfere with LDing, but most people find if they stop the daytime practices for too long that they eventually stop paying attention to dreams and also stop having LDs. Perhaps you have made a significant lifestyle change?

----------


## LouaiB

> Very nice LouaiB! Do you feel like your self-awareness is coming to you more naturally now and that is why you don't seem to need to put as much into it? It is definitely true that trying to hard can interfere with LDing, but most people find if they stop the daytime practices for too long that they eventually stop paying attention to dreams and also stop having LDs. Perhaps you have made a significant lifestyle change?



Yeah I do feel it's more naturally coming now.
Lifestyle change? I am feeling less stressed and happier lately, and I find that my intentions are getting stronger, because I'm hitting a LD like 30% of the nights I feel like doing MILD and doing it. It's like I'm much more confident now of my abilities and just not frustrated at all anymore.

----------


## sparkley

13? I remember seeing like 4 or 5 lucid dreams you had, you really improved  :smiley:   ::D:

----------


## LouaiB

> 13? I remember seeing like 4 or 5 lucid dreams you had, you really improved



Thnx!  ::D: 
Yeah I still kept updating my count even when I was barely active.
Been getting a double hit in a single night lately, like 2 LDs each LD night.

----------


## FryingMan

The skills don't go away suddenly, but they do decay in time.   The improvements even without active practice is probably the delayed effect of your brain catching up with your earlier practice.    Congrats on your lucids!    And get back to your practice soon to protect your gains!

----------


## LouaiB

> The skills don't go away suddenly, but they do decay in time.   The improvements even without active practice is probably the delayed effect of your brain catching up with your earlier practice.    Congrats on your lucids!    And get back to your practice soon to protect your gains!



Thnx!
Wow good thing you warned me. I'll continue my practices, especially prospective memory training.
Thnx again  ::D:

----------

